
How Google & Apple outflanked governments in the race to build coronavirus apps - bookofjoe
https://www.politico.eu/article/google-apple-coronavirus-app-privacy-uk-france-germany/
======
wobbly_bush
Related post about how Google also banned a Covid tracking app -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23239979](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23239979)

